# What do the new movie symbles mean?



## bearcat250 (Feb 19, 2004)

There are some new symbols in the new UI when a movie description page is displayed. A couple of the symbols are a box of popcorn and a tomato. There are a couple of other symbols that I don't know what they are. The symbols are followed by a percentage number. Does anyone know what these symbols represent?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Flixster (audience) and Rotten Tomatoes (critics) ratings.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200684&highlight=tomatoes
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199174&highlight=tomato


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

The percentages are the percent of reviewers that liked the movie.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bearcat250 said:


> There are some new symbols in the new UI when a movie description page is displayed. A couple of the symbols are a box of popcorn and a tomato. There are a couple of other symbols that I don't know what they are. The symbols are followed by a percentage number. Does anyone know what these symbols represent?


I'm not at a DVR right now, but the Tomato would be a reference to Rotten Tomatoes, a movie review site. You might give their site a brief visit. Popcorn may be the same, but another site, and percentages would be tied to their ratings system. Sorry can't be more definitive.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No need to apologize Laxguy, all the info has already been posted.


----------

